# sprinkler study



## cda (May 3, 2010)

Looking for the rv or boat storage study some ahj did for inside storage???

anyone have it or rememeber it??


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2010)

Is this it?

http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?274-indoor-RV-boat-storage&daysprune=-1


----------



## cda (May 3, 2010)

yep thanks


----------



## Plans Approver (May 3, 2010)

Here is a link to the NFPA research study on fire protection of indoor boat and other recreation vehicle storage.

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/BoatStorage.pdf


----------

